# Newbie and need help (EIT, FE)...please.



## xps (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm sorry for this rather opened-ended question, but I've been trying to search for EIT and FE exam review materials, and my head is starting to spin. Can you guys recommend me base on your experience a good and effective review materials.

Thank you very much.


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 22, 2009)

Lindeburg FE Review Manual. Will overprepare you even for the afternoon General (if you take that)... PPI also has an online site to take practice exams.

That's all you need.


----------



## xps (Dec 22, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> Lindeburg FE Review Manual. Will overprepare you even for the afternoon General (if you take that)... PPI also has an online site to take practice exams.
> That's all you need.



thanks for the reply.

When you say Lindeburg FE Review Manual that's for FE exam only? How about for EIT?

I'm sorry, not familiar with EIT/FE exam system, what do you mean by "afternoon general"?

I'm from other country and new here in USA (NY).


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

oh boy...

...the FE and the EIT are the same test. Technically I think the exam is called the FE exam (Fundamentals of Engineering), an EIT (Engineer-in-Training) is what you become after you pass the FE exam. So the term FE and EIT has become kind of an interchangeable term for the exam.

The FE/EIT exam is broken up into a morning and afternoon portion. Each portion is 4 hours long. The morning session is comprised of "general" engineering questions. They will be questions that an engineer from any field should be able to answer. In the afternoon you have a choice of which exam you choose. There are several disciplines to choose from (I can't remember all of the, I think there is Civil, Mechanical, Electrical, etc.) or you can take a General afternoon exam. The discipline specific exams will obviously be geared towards subjects related towards that discipline, the general afternoon exam will have a broad range of topics (much like the morning exam, but more in depth).


----------



## xps (Dec 22, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> oh boy...
> 
> ...the FE and the EIT are the same test. Technically I think the exam is called the FE exam (Fundamentals of Engineering), an EIT (Engineer-in-Training) is what you become after you pass the FE exam. So the term FE and EIT has become kind of an interchangeable term for the exam.
> 
> The FE/EIT exam is broken up into a morning and afternoon portion. Each portion is 4 hours long. The morning session is comprised of "general" engineering questions. They will be questions that an engineer from any field should be able to answer. In the afternoon you have a choice of which exam you choose. There are several disciplines to choose from (I can't remember all of the, I think there is Civil, Mechanical, Electrical, etc.) or you can take a General afternoon exam. The discipline specific exams will obviously be geared towards subjects related towards that discipline, the general afternoon exam will have a broad range of topics (much like the morning exam, but more in depth).


So the exam called FE, and if you passed the exam you can take PE exam. Also when you passed FE exam your designation will be EIT (?).

In the morning exam, Lindeburg FE Review Manual is enough (maybe also on afternoon exam). But since I'm BSME I need to choose either "Mechanical exam" or "General afternoon exam", what you guys will advise? Sorry not familiar with this since I'm coming from third world country.

Thanks


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

check out this website, it will give you the basic overview of the FE and the PE exams and gives you links so you can find out what you need to do to register in your state.

http://www.ncees.org/Exams.php


----------



## A.O. (Dec 22, 2009)

xps said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > oh boy...
> ...


It is really only a decision you can make. Some people think that taking the general is best because you already have to prepare for those topics for the morning exam. Personally, I feel the discipline specific exam is a better choice because you have had a more in-depth formal education on those topics. Maybe you can try taking a practice exam to see where you are and use that to help decide.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

you'd best find out if you'll even be eligible to sit for the FE exam, coming from a 3rd world country, your academic credentials will need to be reviewed / accepted by your state board (NY i guess)


----------



## xps (Dec 23, 2009)

A.O. said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Hi,

Where can I find good practice exam for Mechanical exam?

Thank you.


----------



## xps (Dec 23, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> you'd best find out if you'll even be eligible to sit for the FE exam, coming from a 3rd world country, your academic credentials will need to be reviewed / accepted by your state board (NY i guess)


I'm requesting my school right now of "Certification of Professional Education" to mail to NY State Education Dept. for evaluation. A total of 6years of credit is required to qualify for FE Exam and 12years for PE exam (Principle and Practice of Engineering Examination).

I've completed my BSME with diploma and with 10years of experience in my country (+2years here in NY), hopefully I can qualify atleast for FE exam.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

^ sounds good!

check these links out for reference materials, theyre typ where most people get their study stuff:

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_ct_FEEXAM

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials.php?exam=FE


----------



## xps (Dec 24, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> ^ sounds good!
> check these links out for reference materials, theyre typ where most people get their study stuff:
> 
> http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_ct_FEEXAM
> ...


for NCEES study materials, I will only need "FE Supplied-Reference Handbook" and if I decided to take specific exam (Mechanical) I need "FE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions Book"?


----------



## xps (Jan 12, 2010)

Aside from Calculator, what other handouts or material you can carry during exam?

Also, I'm planning to buy FE Review Manual (FERM2), 2nd Edition....is this the latest edition of FERM? Will it cover the AM &amp; PM (General) exam?


----------



## xps (Jan 12, 2010)

My target date of exam is April 2011....that's almost 13months from.

Is it advisable to start the review by February 2010 in preparation of April 2011 exam? that's ~1year of review


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 13, 2010)

xps said:


> My target date of exam is April 2011....that's almost 13months from.
> Is it advisable to start the review by February 2010 in preparation of April 2011 exam? that's ~1year of review


Dude, thats more than enough time to study for the FE exam. In fact, I would almost think you'd be burnt out of studying in that amount of time. Personally, I would rather have a shorter, more focused study period than a long drawn out period. I think you would retain more for the exam. Just my opinion though.


----------



## xps (Jan 14, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > My target date of exam is April 2011....that's almost 13months from.
> ...



I'm out of school for 15 years, and planning to sutdy 1 to 2 hours a day (since I'm working).....6months review before the exam still too long?


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 15, 2010)

xps said:


> MechGuy said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...


I think 6 months is better than 13 months, but that's just me.


----------



## dina (Mar 20, 2010)

xps said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > oh boy...
> ...





hello,

are u egyptian ,because i'm also new here in NY and i'm planining to take the fe exam ,i'm also egyptian and my name is dina ,so if u please tell me if u r accepted to sit to the exam by the board or if it is impossible for us to take the fe exam,

your reaply will be really helpful


----------



## GTE_Admin (Mar 27, 2010)

Please visit the free resource site www.FEsuccess.com for solved problems. We are planning to add a few more videos soon..

Prof. Prashant More

Administrator, FE Success.

www.FEsuccess.com


----------

